# Help with Samsung Lcd and flashlighting



## soc5 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi guys 
I got tired of searching around and reading opinions of people who don't seem that qualified to be speaking on this topic and I decided to register here and ask people who are more knowledgeable about LCD tvs and their properties. I recently purchased a samsung ln40c650 and I really love the tv and the picture but I have noticed in dark scenes in a dark room I can see flashlights in the corners and it is a bit annoying. I have read that all lcd's have this and I have also read that not all lcds have this. I know of course that dimming the backlight is the best way to reduce this issue. But even with mine turned down I can still see the flashlights during dark scenes. My question is do all newer lcd's have this issue to some extent or is this something that only some exhibit. I previously purchased the same model and returned it and this new one has the same issue. So before I return it to try again I would like to know if that is a waste of time due to an inherent flaw or do any of you know of a specific model of lcd that does not exhibit this or has it to a bare minimum. I know plasma tv's do not have this issue but I am sticking with lcd on this purchase. So simply put is it possible to find an lcd tv with a quality picture that does not exhibit flashlighting or do i just have to put up with it? If so what brand and models would be recommended? 
Thank you!


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Not all LCD's have this issue case in point the Samsung LN40B750 didn't suffer from it, I own two LCD's one from Toshiba and the other a Sharp Aquos, the Toshi exhibits the same issue as yours but the Aquos doesn't. So what I'm trying to say is it varies by Brand and sometimes it varies by models within the same brand. 

I have a few questions if you decide to return it:

1) how is the lighting in the room where you will place the TV?

2) How big do you want the screen?

3) Do want to stay within the price range of the return and how much was it ?

I will do my best to give you a few options if you decide to return the LCD.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Sometimes the flashlight issue will go away after a short break in time. I do know that my Sony KDL52EX700 was reported in several reviews to suffer from this same issue, but I do not see it on mine at all. 

Have you calibrated your white/black levels with a calibrations disk? What is the return policy? Can you keep it long enough to see if it goes away after a hundred hours or so?


----------



## soc5 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi there, the tv is past the time for returns but I talked to the manager and he said he might make an exception so I am thinking about what other units I could look at. I don't think this issue is going to go away because it seems to be heat related. The longer the set is on the brighter they get.

The lighting in the room is very variable and can vary from daytime brightness to completely dark.

As far as screen size I could go up to 46 or possibly 50

Price range can go up to 1600, the set I got cost around 800 but with the warranty it went up to 1000

I am thinking of trying another of the same but I think it might just have the same issue not sure.

Any sets you can recommend that would not have this issue? I know plasmas don't have this but I think I want to stay with lcd, I don't like the image retention and heat and energy usage of plasmas.

Thanks!


----------

